# Two Stroke Diesel Engines



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm a little embarrased to admit it but I had not heard of the two stroke diesel until they were mentioned recently on the board. I started searching for some more information and found a basic description of the operation. Thought it might be of interest to others on the board.

Two Stroke Deisel Operation 

I could spend hours digging around the above website. One topic can lead to another.

Mark


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Perhaps I am the one who is uninformed, but I thought ALL diesels were two-stroke.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Brad, most diesel engines produced are of the 4 stroke variety in most cases. The 2 stroke diesels such as the Detroit 71, 92, and 128 series diesels are being phased out for most applications due to emissions restrictions. They are some sweet sounding engines though. Especially the turbo/supercharged 8V92 Detroit.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

memmurphy,

Very interesting info, thanks for posting it. Howstuffworks is great, isn't it? I agree, only look at it if you have lots of time to kill....it's worse than flight simulator! LOL

Greg


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

mark that was good link lots of interesting stuff thanks for posting it 1 can spend a lot of time there checking it out


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *Perhaps I am the one who is uninformed, but I thought ALL diesels were two-stroke. *


Thanks Chief. I guess what I learned in junior high science class is no longer valid:crazy: But hey, it was only forty years ago!

Brad


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _ They are some sweet sounding engines though. Especially the turbo/supercharged 8V92 Detroit. [/B]_


_ 

I live in an area that used to have a lot of strip mining in the 60s. Most of the operation used Euclid (very large) dump trucks, that were powered by 2 cycle diesels. You could tell the difference in the sound of them and the other engines they used as far as you could hear them, which was usually at least half a mile._


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Do they sound like the rpm is higher than other engines? I remember 60's GMC dump trucks and a Bucyrus Erie drag line the city used for cleaning out the streams had a different sound. More of a rattle than a knock? 

Mark


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Between the superechargers and the fact they fired every revoultiuon, they sounded like they were really winding up. The Ecclids in my area weighed from 20 to 30 tons empty, and hauled 20 to 40 tons of dirt and rock depending on their size. Needless to say, they weren't highway rigs. One of the guys tried to beat one through a crossing, and the rear of his car looked as if someone had run over a tin can.


----------

